# HR2x and R22 0x02AF - Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software versions 0x02AF.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147735

Issues Only thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147732

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## jking83075 (Dec 19, 2007)

Advanced Remote Support for up to 8 remote controls? How do I use this feature?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

What is QuickTune?


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

dbronstein said:


> What is QuickTune?


By hitting the up arrow on your remote it pops up a 3x3 grid guide to quicktune to your favorite channel. You can customize it to your favorite channels and switch them on the go whenever you feel like it.

Nice feature, try it out.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> What is QuickTune?


Push the up arrow and you get a grid of 9 channels to pick from

One of my HR20s got the NR this morning.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

jking83075 said:


> Advanced Remote Support for up to 8 remote controls? How do I use this feature?


Maybe they added more IR codesets and a new corresponding remote is needed to use? This would be a welcomed new feature as I have many HR10's in the same room and could replace with HR2x's.


----------



## ShinerDraft (Jan 10, 2008)

Any early indications as to whether this release might be helping with the Tuner 2 issues on HR-20's?

(I should be receiving a replacement today, but I'm still curious because I don't want to have to deal with it on the next receiver..)


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

jking83075 said:


> Advanced Remote Support for up to 8 remote controls? How do I use this feature?


If I understand corectly, the receiver now supports up to 8 unique IR codes (the previous limit was I think 2) so that if you have multiple receivers in the same room, you can configure each receiver to a different remote.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

ShinerDraft said:


> Any early indications as to whether this release might be helping with the Tuner 2 issues on HR-20's?
> 
> (I should be receiving a replacement today, but I'm still curious because I don't want to have to deal with it on the next receiver..)


I can verify that the new FW does NOT fix the Tuner 2 zero transponder issues many are having myself included(search for threads).

HR20-100


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

dvdmth said:


> If I understand corectly, the receiver now supports up to 8 unique IR codes (the previous limit was I think 2) so that if you have multiple receivers in the same room, you can configure each receiver to a different remote.


Yes, Yes, Yes! Like Hiker, I have HR10s still in service because they're all in the same room and the HR2x have the 2 remote limit. Now I'll hook up the other two HR20s. Thanks DTV!


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

bwclark said:


> I can verify that the new FW does NOT fix the Tuner 2 zero transponder issues many are having myself included(search for threads).
> 
> HR20-100


...is this the same thing as the 'mystery channel change' on a single tuner line feed? One of my HR-21 700 has only one line in. Mystery channel change remains. Red reset does fix it some times.:nono:


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

What are new HD logos?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The channel logos, at the upper left side, have been updated.


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The channel logos, at the upper left side, have been updated.


Thank goodness, that was really bugging me.:lol:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Quicktune rocks!


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Kevin L said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes! Like Hiker, I have HR10s still in service because they're all in the same room and the HR2x have the 2 remote limit. Now I'll hook up the other two HR20s. Thanks DTV!


But where do we get the remote with the new additional IR codesets? Do you think a D* CSR would know? :lol:


----------



## dugfreez (Dec 17, 2008)

ShinerDraft said:


> Any early indications as to whether this release might be helping with the Tuner 2 issues on HR-20's?
> 
> (I should be receiving a replacement today, but I'm still curious because I don't want to have to deal with it on the next receiver..)


 I just got the update this morning...and just noticed I have the tuner 2 issues. So if anything, the new update caused more issues. I had never heard about such a problem until today. I call Directv and they said they would have a replacement receiver to me in a couple of days.

I may have had this problem earlier (most of the channels I watch don't seem to be on 101 that is effected) , but I didn't notice. I did DVR robot chicken Sunday night and it was to glitchy to watch, but I didn't think much of it at the time. It is on Cartoon Network which is now one of my channels that is completely gone, so it has probably been acting up for some time.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Quicktune rocks!


+1


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i didnt get an update yet hr21-700....are others still waiting also ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is a staggered release. Sometimes they take days or even a week or two to reach everyone.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

is the HD channels low volume level fixed cause people hinted that it would be on this next release.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

hiker said:


> But where do we get the remote with the new additional IR codesets? Do you think a D* CSR would know? :lol:


I haven't had any need to do it but I believe you can program a standard DirecTV remote with any of the new codes. Should just have to follow the instructions the receiver gives you when you go through the process. A universal remote will probably require learning all the keys or a new code uploaded via a cable.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hiker said:


> But where do we get the remote with the new additional IR codesets? Do you think a D* CSR would know? :lol:


You already have the remote...


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I had a Sony SD receiver that had a quicktune-like feature. I really liked it. Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

poppo said:


> Push the up arrow and you get a grid of 9 channels to pick from
> 
> One of my HR20s got the NR this morning.


Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You already have the remote...


I use a URC MX-3000 which can learn codes. The HR20 remote I have is a RC64, so do you think it is pre-programmed with all 8 codesets?


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

sunking said:


> Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


Probably not quicker. It's for those of us that can't remember channel numbers. :grin:


----------



## HDPeeT (Dec 14, 2008)

YES!

They finally brought back the Turbo-tune (Quick-tune) from the old Hughes receivers!

This was favorite feature of those old receivers, I never understood why it wasn't in the HR2xs.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a screenshot of Quicktune for you if you want a quick look, enjoy.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

webby_s said:


> By hitting the up arrow on your remote it pops up a 3x3 grid guide to quicktune to your favorite channel. You can customize it to your favorite channels and switch them on the go whenever you feel like it.
> 
> Nice feature, try it out.


now this sounds like the best new user interface feature in a long time!


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Draconis said:


> I have a screenshot of Quicktune for you if you want a quick look, enjoy.


Not sure if I would use it all the time, but I do think that it has promise.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

Quick tune is great. I can remember most of my regular channels, I use this to remember the ones I don't use quite as often but like to see what is on them.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sunking said:


> Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


The only information provided in the QuickTune display is the channel number and the channel logo. You can use the GUIDE or Mini-GUIDE if your intention is to see what is playing. QuickTune simply gives you an alternate way to change channels .. One way is what you have described which is keying in the numbers .. another is a visual method for those of us that have trouble remembering all of the channels.

More than 9 choices and QuickTune isn't so quick anymore. I'm sure there will be a few folks that find this feature quite nice ..


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

hiker said:


> I use a URC MX-3000 which can learn codes. The HR20 remote I have is a RC64, so do you think it is pre-programmed with all 8 codesets?


My guess is there's really only one code set as such and the 5-digit code you enter into the remote (00001, 00002, 00003...00008) is simply appended to that codeset as an adddress. The remotes have probably been ready for this from the beginning...


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

sungam said:


> My guess is, there's really only one code set as such, and the 5-digit code you enter into the remote (00001, 00002, 00003...00008) is simply appended to that codeset as an adddress. The remotes have probably been ready for this from the beginning...


OK, I saw the "Advanced Setups" menu for 3 or more HR2x's in the same room but did not proceed since I am not yet ready. If anyone goes through the procedure please share your experience.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

evan_s said:


> I haven't had any need to do it but I believe you can program a standard DirecTV remote with any of the new codes. Should just have to follow the instructions the receiver gives you when you go through the process. A universal remote will probably require learning all the keys or a new code uploaded via a cable.


Usually the only difference is a prefix code designating the unit number. A remote that lets you reach into the actual programming (like a One-for-All or Radio Shack JP1 remote) should be easily modified for any/all unit codes. Takes a bit of work and some tech savvy, though.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Usually the only difference is a prefix code designating the unit number. A remote that lets you reach into the actual programming (like a One-for-All or Radio Shack JP1 remote) should be easily modified for any/all unit codes. Takes a bit of work and some tech savvy, though.


Hmmm... but if I have, for example, 3 HR2x's and 3 D* remotes programmed properly to control each separately with the corresponding remote, can any universal remote with learning capability be able to learn all 3 remotes (each one assigned to each of 3 "devices") and control the HR2x's like the D* remotes?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

sunking said:


> Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


Well, for one you don't really need to even look at the remote to use it. Unless you have the number pad memorized and can do it by feel, along with having the the channel numbers memorized, I would think it's at least more convinient.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

sunking said:


> Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


IMHO, there is very little "advantage" one way or the other. I see QuickTune mostly as an alternative means to achieve the same result.

Though, I think some individuals might be more inclined to find their local NBC affiliate by the peacock logo than knowing that it's channel NN. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The advantage is, it's a little thing, that will make some people happy, and probably didn't take a lot of time to write. If you don't think it's your cup of tea, don't use it.


----------



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

I seem to remember the old Hughes "Director" series receivers had the quick tune functionality. It had 3 pages worth that you could program in. Though if memory served, each one not only had the channel logo and number but also the program name. I used to use them a lot programming various ball games to quickly go back and forth between.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Draconis said:


> I have a screenshot of Quicktune for you if you want a quick look, enjoy.


So I'm assuming the number key 1-9 is assigned to each channel? Ie the sequence would be up -> 4?

That seems pretty good assuming it doesn't take 5 seconds for the quick menu to come up. Or if you hit them faster than the menu comes up it just switches and doesn't bother showing it at all.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

sunking said:


> So I'm assuming the number key 1-9 is assigned to each channel? Ie the sequence would be up -> 4?


You would be wrong.

You use the up arrow on the remote to call up the quick tune menu, navigate using the arrows and tune a channel by selecting it and pressing the orange select button.

That's it.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Please fix the tuner 2 issue.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

I wonder if the 8 codes work in the RC32. I have an olevia tv that I needed a RC64 to work. I know this is different just wondering.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

say-what said:


> You would be wrong.
> 
> You use the up arrow on the remote to call up the quick tune menu, navigate using the arrows and tune a channel by selecting it and pressing the orange select button.
> 
> That's it.


Doh! So many more keys than need be. Oh well. Should add number key navigation. Although thinking about it they are kind of far from the up arrow, making it not quite as easy for one handed navigation (<--- Keep your dirty minds to yourself!)


----------



## eswalker (Mar 21, 2007)

QuickTune? I can look at the guide faster to see what is on than actually changing the channels! Why don't they focus on actually making the HR2X series more stable and reliably record things. Before everyone starts saying "I haven't had any problems", take a look at all the posts over the last year. Quite a few people actually do have problems. I have been with DirecTV since their first year of launch. I have experienced every flavor of receiver and every technical glitch. They HR2X receivers are less than reliable. I'm not a Tivo fan boy (although I do miss the DLB's) and I actually like the UI on the HR2X's. But please focus more on making the thing work!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> is the HD channels low volume level fixed cause people hinted that it would be on this next release.


guess not.


----------



## zmclean (Jul 7, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> guess not.


I didn't know it was a problem I have just dealt with it. But it would be nice to not turn the receiver way down when switching to a non-HD channel.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hiker said:


> I use a URC MX-3000 which can learn codes. The HR20 remote I have is a RC64, so do you think it is pre-programmed with all 8 codesets?


Yup


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hiker said:


> Hmmm... but if I have, for example, 3 HR2x's and 3 D* remotes programmed properly to control each separately with the corresponding remote, can any universal remote with learning capability be able to learn all 3 remotes (each one assigned to each of 3 "devices") and control the HR2x's like the D* remotes?


Yes, any learning remote will work.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

jking83075 said:


> Advanced Remote Support for up to 8 remote controls? How do I use this feature?


:welcome_s to the forums, I took some screenshots while going through the advanced setup. Hopefully they will explain how you do it.

After you have finished programming the remote/receiver the unit will take you back to screen 1.



50+ said:


> I wonder if the 8 codes work in the RC32. I have an olevia tv that I needed a RC64 to work. I know this is different just wondering.


Take a look at the 3rd screenshot.  
-


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sunking said:


> Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


I've found it pretty useful. Mainly because other than 206, I have no idea what any of the actual channel numbers are.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Draconis,
thanks for posting the screenshots.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

eswalker said:


> QuickTune? I can look at the guide faster to see what is on than actually changing the channels! Why don't they focus on actually making the HR2X series more stable and reliably record things. Before everyone starts saying "I haven't had any problems", take a look at all the posts over the last year. Quite a few people actually do have problems. I have been with DirecTV since their first year of launch. I have experienced every flavor of receiver and every technical glitch. They HR2X receivers are less than reliable. I'm not a Tivo fan boy (although I do miss the DLB's) and I actually like the UI on the HR2X's. But please focus more on making the thing work!


So uhhh with the issues you're having wheres the posts in the issues thread for them? I've seen several complaints about their issues not getting fixed but nobody over in the Issue threads providing valid and useful diagnostic data that D* could use to figure out if its a code issue, a hardware issue or a PEBTC (Problem Exists Between TV and Chair).

There are at least 4 or 5 posts in discussion complaining and only ONE post in the issues thread. I see complaints about a tuner 2 issue, no documentation.

When y'all pull your car into the shop do you just say fix it and walk away telling them nothing?


----------



## biker9075 (Jul 26, 2007)

Haven't received the update for my HR21 yet, tried to force the d/l but it still pulls up 0x29B


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> So uhhh with the issues you're having wheres the posts in the issues thread for them? I've seen several complaints about their issues not getting fixed but nobody over in the Issue threads providing valid and useful diagnostic data that D* could use to figure out if its a code issue, a hardware issue or a PEBTC (Problem Exists Between TV and Chair).
> 
> There are at least 4 or 5 posts in discussion complaining and only ONE post in the issues thread. I see complaints about a tuner 2 issue, no documentation.
> 
> When y'all pull your car into the shop do you just say fix it and walk away telling them nothing?


Search the forum for "Error 771" or "Searching for Satellite Signal" or "Tuner 2" and be rewarded with about 12 hours of reading. Ever since they lit up the new HD signals a great big bunch of us with HR20's have been having problems with Tuner 2. I'm about fed up with it enough that I may entertain bids from competing service providers. And I've been with DirecTV since Sept. 1994. They've offered to bring me a new DVR, which of course will render my 150 hours of recorded shows on my esata drive as unwatchable (another thing I would like fixed, please). And while we're at it, it sure would be nice if the volume was levelled from channel to channel, and wasn't so loud during the commercial breaks, but I understand that is a channel-specific issue.

Sorry for the rant...thanks for listening.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I really like the QuickTune feature....


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bwclark said:


> I can verify that the new FW does NOT fix the Tuner 2 zero transponder issues many are having myself included(search for threads).
> 
> HR20-100


D*MN!!


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Podkayne said:


> Search the forum for "Error 771" or "Searching for Satellite Signal" or "Tuner 2" and be rewarded with about 12 hours of reading. Ever since they lit up the new HD signals a great big bunch of us with HR20's have been having problems with Tuner 2. I'm about fed up with it enough that I may entertain bids from competing service providers. And I've been with DirecTV since Sept. 1994. They've offered to bring me a new DVR, which of course will render my 150 hours of recorded shows on my esata drive as unwatchable (another thing I would like fixed, please). And while we're at it, it sure would be nice if the volume was levelled from channel to channel, and wasn't so loud during the commercial breaks, but I understand that is a channel-specific issue.
> 
> Sorry for the rant...thanks for listening.


Fair enough rant but everyone should keep in mind, D* when and if they come here for information on problems will read the Issues threads, for the issues and not a bunch of complaints in the discussion thread. This has been indicated by the mods many times.

I am aware that there are a lot of complaints about tuner 2 and also that quite a few have been solved by rerunning guided setup. Others simple have low signal strengths being reported but no other issues. I would love to see it solved too (dont have the issue myself) so that D* can focus more development effort on new features.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

sungam said:


> My guess is there's really only one code set as such and the 5-digit code you enter into the remote (00001, 00002, 00003...00008) is simply appended to that codeset as an adddress. The remotes have probably been ready for this from the beginning...


Only remotes since the RC32 have had the 8 codesets preset, remotes like the rc16, rc23, and rc24 only have codesets 00001-00004.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The biggest advantage of Quick Tune is if there are channels that you go to without caring what is on...for instance, if you want to check the Weather Channel, or a news channel, or a music channel, etc.

If you use the Locals on the 8s feature, Quick Tune allows you to keep the SD version of the Weather Channel just a couple of button-pushes away, on any favorites list and even if you hide SD duplicates.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I can tell you that my wife will love the Quickytune feature, as will I. We'll use it for channels we watch less frequently that we can't remember the channel numbers for.:bang 

Thanks, D*.

I also think that something added like this does not have to 'take away' from 'other stuff'. It's not a zero sum game. 

Yes, I suppose you can say they could have put more time into what you might consider a higher priority, but in the real world it doesn't work that way. R&D and maintenance need to happen concurrently, or things stagnate and innovation suffers. This is, after all, tech stuff and innovative (at least for D*) and convenience items like this are welcome at anytime in my book.


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

biker9075 said:


> Haven't received the update for my HR21 yet, tried to force the d/l but it still pulls up 0x29B


Same here


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Forcing a download will not help you get the software any faster. It will be pushed to you when your receiver is authorized.


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Forcing a download will not help you get the software any faster. It will be pushed to you when your receiver is authorized.


Yeah... I discover that ~20 minutes after it took to download and install.. haha


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

The Quicktune is a nice little addition. I'll probably use for channels I don't go to that much and can't remember their channel numbers. Then, I tried hitting the down arrow fully expecting it to bring up the second tuner, but noooooo.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ToddinVA said:


> The Quicktune is a nice little addition. I'll probably use for channels I don't go to that much and can't remember their channel numbers.


Exactly how I'm using it as well. For channels I know, keying them in vs. quicktuning is basically a wash. But I love no longer having to go to the GUIDE to find the channels I don't visit that often (like DIY, e.g.). /steve


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Turbotune is back?!

Awesome!


----------



## spedinfargo (Oct 6, 2005)

I watch so little live TV that I don't know what ANY of the channel numbers are after 2 months of having DirecTV. QuickTune will be great for me (CNBC, ESPN, Weather Channel, etc.).


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

webby_s said:


> By hitting the up arrow on your remote it pops up a 3x3 grid guide to quicktune to your favorite channel. You can customize it to your favorite channels and switch them on the go whenever you feel like it.
> 
> Nice feature, try it out.


Sounds cool.

This might be a dumb question, but how do people who don't read these boards find out about this stuff?


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm REALLY glad they came up with Quick Tune. Back in the pre-HD days, I was a dedicated Hughes Brand receiver buyer. I always stuck with them and even bought the HD receiver by Hughes. Back then, they were called Turbo Tune and I have used it all the time. It is much easier for my 84 year old friend to use. Thanks DirecTV!!!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

dbronstein said:


> ...
> This might be a dumb question, but how do people who don't read these boards find out about this stuff?


People read the message on the receiver.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

has this hit any HR21-100 yet?


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

compnurd said:


> has this hit any HR21-100 yet?


 Not here in Kentucky yet.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> The biggest advantage of Quick Tune is if there are channels that you go to without caring what is on...for instance, if you want to check the Weather Channel, or a news channel, or a music channel, etc.
> 
> If you use the Locals on the 8s feature, Quick Tune allows you to keep the SD version of the Weather Channel just a couple of button-pushes away, on any favorites list and even if you hide SD duplicates.


That's the best use for QuickTune I've found so far. I used to change hide SD duplicates, change my favorites list, and then tune to the SD TWC to see local on the 8's. Now I've got it stored in QuickTune and don't have to go through all those steps to see locals. Very cool.

I also wanted to add DoD to my list, since I always forget to go check it out, but it doesn't seem to let you add it.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

compnurd said:


> has this hit any HR21-100 yet?


Not in MA (near Boston).

:nono2:


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

Seems strange that DTV still has not fixed the intermittent picture/sound/flashing 771 message problem if you HR21 has only one tuner connected.

However I am installing a swm lnb this weekend which hopefully will fix this issue.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

compnurd said:


> has this hit any HR21-100 yet?


Yes, my HR21-100 received it overnight.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

bigbenny13 said:


> Thank goodness, that was really bugging me.:lol:


Yes it had taken years of software refinement but our long national nightmare is over! The great logo problem has been fixed. Now if only my receiver would stop showing badly pixelated channels and 771 flashes I would be even happier but I realize insignificant issues like picture quality and sound quality have to take a back seat to the crucial logo issue.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jsmartin99 said:


> I really like the QuickTune feature....


Me too. I'm sure many (like me) will want more channels in there, I'm thinking 9 will fill up quickly.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

runner26 said:


> Yes it had taken years of software refinement but our long national nightmare is over! *The great logo problem has been fixed.* Now if only my receiver would stop showing badly pixelated channels and 771 flashes I would be even happier but I realize insignificant issues like picture quality and sound quality have to take a back seat to the crucial logo issue.


wait not so fast....ive seen someone say there is still an old logo on a channel & if thats the case there is probably more than just that 1 still around.

so i guess:
1. badly pixelated channels 
2. 771 flashes
3. picture quality
4. sound quality

issues are still gonna have to wait till ALL (& i do mean ALL) the logos are updated & current.


----------



## abooch (Oct 25, 2008)

How do you update the receiver?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

abooch said:


> How do you update the receiver?


You wait for DirecTV to authorize your receiver to get it. When that happens your receiver will automatically download it.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

abooch said:


> How do you update the receiver?


You don't - D* does.

It could be anytime between now and about 7 days out.......

They 'push' it to you, and you don't have to do a thing.

:eek2:


----------



## abooch (Oct 25, 2008)

oh alright cause it hasnt updated yet..


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Athlon646464 said:


> You don't - D* does.
> 
> They 'push' it to you, and you don't have to do a thing.


salt n peppa says they "push it real good".


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Draconis 
the screen shots answered my question.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> wait not so fast....ive seen someone say there is still an old logo on a channel & if thats the case there is probably more than just that 1 still around.
> 
> so i guess:
> 1. badly pixelated channels
> ...


Well it will be worth the wait. I cannot sleep at night fretting over the logo challenge. I believe that if we can only unite as one in this country this terrible logo scourge can be overcome. Perhaps a colored ribbon for all of us to wear until the bad logo pestilence has been ended. Lets all join hands and sing Kumbaya.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

hiker said:


> Hmmm... but if I have, for example, 3 HR2x's and 3 D* remotes programmed properly to control each separately with the corresponding remote, can any universal remote with learning capability be able to learn all 3 remotes (each one assigned to each of 3 "devices") and control the HR2x's like the D* remotes?


Well, my universal remote could theoretically control 8, although I'd prefer to save a slot or two for the AVR and TV. But yes. The action codes are the same, but the addresses differ. The HR2x's now have 8 possible addresses. You just need a remote that allows you to access the address field, which generally means direct computer setup of the remote.

Or of course, you could just learn each one if you remote has the memory. It's hard to get a small flash anymore, so maybe it does.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Not in PA


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

As I only have DVR's and really do not watch live tv for anything (other than when I get caught up on a recorded program), I am not sure what the QuickTune really does for me.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

newsposter said:


> Please fix the tuner 2 issue.


Same issue here on two HR20-100's. It needs fixin.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> As I only have DVR's and really do not watch live tv for anything (other than when I get caught up on a recorded program), I am not sure what the QuickTune really does for me.


I guess it is useless for you, then.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> The biggest advantage of Quick Tune is if there are channels that you go to without caring what is on...for instance, if you want to check the Weather Channel, or a news channel, or a music channel, etc.
> 
> If you use the Locals on the 8s feature, Quick Tune allows you to keep the SD version of the Weather Channel just a couple of button-pushes away, on any favorites list and even if you hide SD duplicates.


Agreed. A suggestion? Make the Quicktune screen larger. Logos difficult to read. I recognize the logo shapes. Weather Channel HD logo is unreadable. IMO


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Wait till the Apple lawyers here about quicktune... QUICKtime + iTUNEs.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

*Any updates yet in southwest florida?*


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

SO, I need some remote setup help. In the past, I was able to set up 2 RF remotes to control one receiver (I have a second TV in the bathroom running off the MBR DVR. IIRC, I was able to do this by going to the remote setup screens, where it gave me the codes to enter into the remotes. Now, the slider switch on the second remote is broken so I cannot select TV or DVR anymore, so I took an unused remote from a room where I use a Harmony. However, now, I cannot find the screen that gives me the setup codes anymore? Was that changed as part of the new software or am I crazy?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. If you have only a one-tuner setup and you are having errors on your tuner 2, then please re-run satellite setup. Version 0x02AF will allow you to force the setup into single-tuner mode ...


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

habudab said:


> *Any updates yet in southwest florida?*


I haven't seen it in SouthEast Florida yet.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Lee L said:


> SO, I need some remote setup help. In the past, I was able to set up 2 RF remotes to control one receiver (I have a second TV in the bathroom running off the MBR DVR. IIRC, I was able to do this by going to the remote setup screens, where it gave me the codes to enter into the remotes. Now, the slider switch on the second remote is broken so I cannot select TV or DVR anymore, so I took an unused remote from a room where I use a Harmony. However, now, I cannot find the screen that gives me the setup codes anymore? Was that changed as part of the new software or am I crazy?


If the receiver is in RF mode, and you have one remote already controlling it, leave them alone and do the following on the new remote:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the receivers ID #, found on a sticker in the access card comparment
8. press SELECT


----------



## Camman41 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have two HR20-700 and one HR20-100. The 100 updated the first night of roll-out. And brothers and sisters the tuner 2, 771 issue was HEALED! Place your hand on the DVR and say it with me, HEALED. The 700's did not and still do not have a tuner 2 problem and have not updated. I know how many of you like to tweek things, try to make the DVR's act up, repeat the problems....not me. I'm not touching a thing except maybe the additional remote codes since all 3 DVR's are in the same room. Good luck to all of you who need the tuner 2 fix.


----------



## AWAX1978 (Nov 24, 2007)

I received the updates yesterday and must say that the wife and I are quite please with the updates. The guide scrolls faster which was always moved like a slug IMO. I know some have talked about the whole low volume issues as well, myself included; it seems that this has been improved as well.

Also, a few months back, I lost about 5-6 HD movies on my DVR. Not sure why. So until yesterday, we were running at about a 75% full on our HR21. Well I checked last night and now it states that we have 70% space available! Perhaps I had a glich in which it said my HR21 was almost full but it actually was not? We only had about 8-9 HD movies and 3-4 HD tv shows, so I was thinking something was up.

In a nutshell, whatever they did to my HR21, thank you! I don't know if anyone else has seen anything like the changes or fixed issues like I have, but I am quiote pleased!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

QuickTune is a nice addition.  

The first time I hit the guide button I got an update screen saying that QuickTune had been added and so had a batch of Sonic music channels, starting at Channel 870.

However, when trying to tune these channels I got several "channel not purchased" messages and several completely silent blank screens. I can understand the "channel not purchased" (although I would really like to hear the Mariachi music) but not the silent channels. Are these coming after the first of the year?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe you mean QuickTune. Quicktime is a trademark of Apple Computer for their authoring tools and file format for interleaved video and audio.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Steve said:


> Exactly how I'm using it as well. For channels I know, keying them in vs. quicktuning is basically a wash. But I love no longer having to go to the GUIDE to find the channels I don't visit that often (like DIY, e.g.). /steve


I guess it depends on what 'visit that often' means to you. If its once every few days then who really cares if you have to go to the guide first and the effort of adding this feature hardly seems worth it. If its once every 5 minutes then you are doing way too much channel surfing and probably need to take your ADHD medication


----------



## mattpol (Aug 20, 2006)

Any word on whether this update fixes the low HD-channel volume levels?


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Yay, my 1080p selection works now with the new update. Watched a little tv this morning and things look pretty good so far. Hope many of the issues from 029b have been fixed.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Camman41 said:


> I have two HR20-700 and one HR20-100. The 100 updated the first night of roll-out. And brothers and sisters the tuner 2, 771 issue was HEALED! Place your hand on the DVR and say it with me, HEALED. The 700's did not and still do not have a tuner 2 problem and have not updated. I know how many of you like to tweek things, try to make the DVR's act up, repeat the problems....not me. I'm not touching a thing except maybe the additional remote codes since all 3 DVR's are in the same room. Good luck to all of you who need the tuner 2 fix.


It has not been fixed.

Just wait. You'll see.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

ATARI said:


> It has not been fixed.
> 
> Just wait. You'll see.


Did you redo the setup as suggested?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

mattpol said:


> Any word on whether this update fixes the low HD-channel volume levels?


i asked twice & nobody replied saying it did so i would guess it didnt....what a shock. :nono:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ATARI said:


> It has not been fixed.
> 
> Just wait. You'll see.


Yes, please go into satellite setup again it will take just a few minutes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> i asked twice & nobody replied saying it did so i would guess it didnt....what a shock. :nono:


I believe that the audio come from the source .. Personally, I don't want DIRECTV adjusting the volume .. just give me the volume as it is broadcast.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I believe that the audio come from the source .. Personally, I don't want DIRECTV adjusting the volume .. just give me the volume as it is broadcast.


Actually, if it's possible to do it without introducing any audio distortion (and I don't know if it is), an option to "normalize" commercial volume spikes could be a helpful feature for some folks, IMHO. /steve

*PS:* I'm not a member of the 15k club, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night! :lol: Congrats on 15k, Doug!


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> i asked twice & nobody replied saying it did so i would guess it didnt....what a shock. :nono:


Either that or no one that has had that problem in the past, and has the release has read your post yet.


----------



## c_perrone (Dec 22, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, please go into satellite setup again it will take just a few minutes.


Just as I suspected. I reran the satellite setup....again...and still have the tuner 2 problem. It's not the BBC's (replaced both), It's not the cables (both fine), It's not my alignment (tuner1 and ALL of my other receivers are fine). It's not my mulitswitch ( I have swapped all connections and the problem stays with tuner 2).

This was never a problem at all until the "last upgrade" and 0x02AF has not changed a thing.

Clint


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Quick Tune is a nice feature that we had on a previous receiver. My wife will use it a lot. Wish there really was a quick tune when switching channels. Still way too slow to monitor multiple sporting events live.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> Did you redo the setup as suggested?





Doug Brott said:


> Yes, please go into satellite setup again it will take just a few minutes.


I did this weekend, and it 'fixed' it for a few days. But it is back again with this release.

But I will rerun setup again tonight anyway (not holding breath).


----------



## blc (Sep 30, 2007)

c_perrone said:


> Just as I suspected. I reran the satellite setup....again...and still have the tuner 2 problem. It's not the BBC's (replaced both), It's not the cables (both fine), It's not my alignment (tuner1 and ALL of my other receivers are fine). It's not my mulitswitch ( I have swapped all connections and the problem stays with tuner 2).
> 
> This was never a problem at all until the "last upgrade" and 0x02AF has not changed a thing.
> 
> Clint


As I have stated several times on different threads, the issue will appear to be fixed but will return for this reason--a reset of the receiver clears the issue until the a certain sequence of tuner events makes it show back up. After a reset, and cure of the issue, once the receiver is tuned to a channel off the 103 sat or 103 sat signal chart (and possibly the 99 sat, but not sure because I have not tried to isolate it from a 99 channel), tuner 2 will not function properly on the 101 (or the 110 and 119). I believe it has to do with a switching error from the signal out of the receiver to the multiswitch contained in the lnb-but I'm not sure. This problem started last year about this time regarding sat 110 tuner 2 on HR20-100's after a software update. Now it has appeared on the 101 sat also for tuner 2.

Like many, I changed bbc's, lnb's, cables, etc. Then, I noticed that the problem did not occur after the receiver was reset (either reboot or pull the plug). At the point after rebooting, you can go to the signal charts and check 101 for tuner 1 and tuner 2 (without going to any other sat in between or first) and the signal will be just fine for 101 (this works for 110 sat also as long as you don't first accidently go to the 103 or 99 sat first). At any rate, after the receiver is tuned to the 103 and you go back to the signal chart for 101 and check tuner 2, there will be lower signals.

Removing the bbc's prevents the problem altogether, but you will not be able to watch any HD other than the old legacy HD channels in the 70's and 80's, if those are still available. Also, if I remember from dealing with this issue many months ago on the 110 tuner 2, merely disconnecting the coax cables from the back of the receiver and then reconnecting them also "reset" the problem just like doing a reboot of the receiver.

Because both HR20's worked fine before the software update, it is pretty easy to isolate the issue to the software--I just don't know how it is affecting the signal switching. Many have posted that a SWM will fix the issue.


----------



## GatorCat (Dec 14, 2008)

AWAX1978 said:


> I received the updates yesterday and must say that the wife and I are quite please with the updates. The guide scrolls faster which was always moved like a slug IMO. I know some have talked about the whole low volume issues as well, myself included; it seems that this has been improved as well.


I am also concerned about the audio level issue. What receiver are you using?

I just switched from BHN cable to D* with a brand new HR23-700 and my audio levels have dropped SIGNFICANTLY across the board, moreso with HD content (5.1 perhaps). And it's not just a sound level, but even if I turn up the volume the dialogue track seems to be harder to understand. Not garbled, but almost like the ambient sound is just a tad bit higher than it should be.

Was hoping this software update would address that.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I believe that the audio come from the source .. Personally, I don't want DIRECTV adjusting the volume .. just give me the volume as it is broadcast.


no its directvs problem....it happened with the previous release....even a mod here or someone in the know mentioned that directv knew about it and was supposed to alegedly have it fixed on the next release which is this release now.

edit: per awax1978 it looks like its been fixed....can anyone confirm ?


----------



## AWAX1978 (Nov 24, 2007)

GatorCat said:


> I am also concerned about the audio level issue. What receiver are you using?
> 
> I just switched from BHN cable to D* with a brand new HR23-700 and my audio levels have dropped SIGNFICANTLY across the board, moreso with HD content (5.1 perhaps). And it's not just a sound level, but even if I turn up the volume the dialogue track seems to be harder to understand. Not garbled, but almost like the ambient sound is just a tad bit higher than it should be.
> 
> Was hoping this software update would address that.


I have the HR21-700. A while back there was an update that seemed to significantly reduce our volume output. We have a Samsung 42" Plasma and were always used to a volume setting of 21-26. After this update a couple months back, 90% of the time we were dialing it up in the 30-40 range! This only seemed to happen on the HD channels. After this recent update, my wife was watching tv and I had to have her turn it down! The volume was only at 24!


----------



## mrpickem (Jan 28, 2007)

Both my HR20-100's received the update Tuesday night. My HR22-100 has not yet received the update. 

DirecTV is telling me that 0x29b is the current version for the HR22-100.

Can anyone confirm an updated HR22-100?


----------



## johnnylighton (Jan 12, 2008)

Personally, I think Quicktune sucks! Not because of what it is, but because of what it could have been. Why don't they show a still thumbnail of what's on each of the nine channels?? _That_ would have been something really useful! We both know all the channel numbers and can type them in the keypad when we simply want to change the channel without knowing what's on.

The old Sony XBR CRTs had a feature which would show you what was on each channel, slowly updated. This is what DirecTV should have done. I know there's a decoding issue, but it seems like they could easily unlock a periodically-updated thumbnail of each channel and broadcast it to the receivers. How much bandwidth could that possibly take? Probably next to none.

What is the 1080p improvement? If I have my HR21-100 already set to Native mode and Original format, is there any other change I can now make to improve the output to my Panasonic 50PZ800U 1080p set?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

johnnylighton said:


> What is the 1080p improvement? If I have my HR21-100 already set to Native mode and Original format, is there any other change I can now make to improve the output to my Panasonic 50PZ800U 1080p set?


The improvement is support for additional TV models .. If your 1080p worked before, you will not notice a change.


----------



## johnnylighton (Jan 12, 2008)

TY, DB!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sunking said:


> Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


No, you don't get to see what is playing on the 9-channel grid.

But at least for me and my remote w/o a backlight, I can find the up arrow easier in the dark and navigate the grid than I can punch in the digits for the channel.


----------



## jeffreydj (Aug 17, 2008)

I still don't have the update on my HR-20 -- I haven't checked my HR-21's yet.


----------



## duffer43 (Apr 15, 2007)

Love the feature! Thanks!!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

This has to be one of the slowest roll outs i have ever seen


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

blc said:


> After a reset, and cure of the issue, once the receiver is tuned to a channel off the 103 sat or 103 sat signal chart (and possibly the 99 sat, but not sure because I have not tried to isolate it from a 99 channel), tuner 2 will not function properly on the 101 (or the 110 and 119).


Wow, that's pretty specific and would be pretty easy to isolate and fix.

Have you tried just disconnecting tuner 2 altogether and rerunning setup so that you just use one tuner? That would at least avoid any 771 errors until they get it fixed. Unless the new ability to just use one tuner is the fix....


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

O.K. silly me ,i added my 9 channels to quicktune but now idecided i want to remove a couple of them and add 2 different channels in their place how do i do this?


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Been reading about the *Tuner 2* issue and I seem to have a Tuner 1 issue. Was watching earlier tonight and my picture pixellated and disappeared. No reception on any channels. OTA stations via the am-21 are just fine. Did a RBR and the screen flickered from *Searching for Satellite signal* and the receiving sat info [0-100% bar] back and forth. DId another RBR and it worked fine til about 90% and then flickered again before finally completing and providing me with reception on all channels.

While checking with the signal meter, Tuner 2 is a rock-solid 95% on the 101. TUner 1 oscillates between 83-87. It's the same for all the other sats; Tuner 2 rock-solid in the 90's with TUner 1 oscillating in the mid 80's. I switched around cables. The two other tv's in my house do not have this problem. they're all hooked up via an SWM-8.

Is this a different problem than the tuner 1 problem? Can one tuner just go bad?

eric


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

celticpride said:


> O.K. silly me ,i added my 9 channels to quicktune but now idecided i want to remove a couple of them and add 2 different channels in their place how do i do this?


Just go the the new channel you want on the grid now
Push the up arrow to bring up grid
Highlight the channel you want to remove on grid (use arrow keys to move over said channel)
Push the Green button

That easy.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

Gee, I'm glad one of the fixes in the new software is faster menus...not. Had to restart the unit tonight because the menus were slower than ever.

On the plus side, my SO will probably love the quicktune.


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

any news in SW Florida......


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

whats the technical reason they just dont update everyone at once ?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> whats the technical reason they just dont update everyone at once ?


It is so if there are issues with the download, the call centers will not be swamped.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Received the download yesterday on my HR20-100. Quick Tune works great, and the overall responsiveness is much improved.

Still has not arrived on my HR21-700...


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

That Quicktune is the shiznit.


----------



## FUCCO (Oct 6, 2007)

wed night i got a software update which gave me a nice new feature. When u hitthe up button on the remote i now get a 9 squared board that allows me to put in 9 channels for quick acsses to them. However my hr20-700 did not get this update. Anyone know or get this update for the hr20-700 or know when it will be released?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Easy guys.

I think that is strange that both of your boxes didn't get the update. Maybe it was recording something at that time? Not sure. It should pull the update at some point.


----------



## msm96wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Not in the Raleigh Durham area yet


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

msm96wolf said:


> Not in the Raleigh Durham area yet


What? I have the new software...it might be receiver (HR2x-x00) specific. I have an HR20-100.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

No update on my HR21 here in the Houston area 

So do all the HD channels have logos now or is it just a few?


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

habudab said:


> any news in SW Florida......


My HR20s all got it the other day. I'm in Gulf Cove (Port Charlotte).


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing on my HR21-100


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

johnnylighton said:


> Personally, I think Quicktune sucks! Not because of what it is, but because of what it could have been. Why don't they show a still thumbnail of what's on each of the nine channels?? _That_ would have been something really useful! We both know all the channel numbers and can type them in the keypad when we simply want to change the channel without knowing what's on.


Considering how long it takes the receiver to change a channel, it could take up to a full minute to fill all nine positions with a current thumbnail. I understand why they didn't put thumbnails in the quick-tune feature.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> Considering how long it takes the receiver to change a channel, it could take up to a full minute to fill all nine positions with a current thumbnail. I understand why they didn't put thumbnails in the quick-tune feature.


Wouldn't you need 9 tuners in order to do that though?


----------



## nought1 (Jul 20, 2007)

hiker said:


> OK, I saw the "Advanced Setups" menu for 3 or more HR2x's in the same room but did not proceed since I am not yet ready. If anyone goes through the procedure please share your experience.


I did it. worked like a charm, used code set 00004 because i only wanted to reprogram one set on my universal remote. (was using an rf emitter with black tape over the receiver so it would not receive ir when using one of the other boxes) now clear with no interference. just have to get another emitter for the multiplexing around the house. i have 2 hr 20-700 and 1 hr21-700 stacked. the change was made to the hr21-700.


----------



## mkharsh33 (Oct 6, 2008)

nothing in the tampa, fl area yet...


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

The only thing I'd like to see in QuickTune (that isn't there now) is the title of the program currently being shown on the channel that's highlighted in the grid (I'm pretty sure the Hughes receivers did that). Even without that, though, it's still a nice feature, especially for sports. Suppose there are three games that are on at the same time that you want to watch - put all three on different spots on the grid and tune right to them (this is especially convenient if the HD channel has a -1 suffix on it).


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Harmony 880. Montha ago, I created a macro for the down-arrow that issues three FF commands. This has always worked flawlessly. After 0x02AF downloaded, the same macro resulted in FFx2 instead of FFx3.

Increasing the inter-command delay on the 880 solved the problem, although it _noticeably _increases the time to reach FFx3.


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

I have yet to get the update. This is the longest I've had to wait for an update.


----------



## pm7600 (Nov 1, 2008)

Received here in Salem, Oregon - no issues or problems so far.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

BTW, if you really dig that quicktune feature, the Opera web browser offers a very similar feature (but for websites, not tv channels, of course).

When you open the browser (or a new tab) you're presented with a 3 x 3 grid of websites. The grid even shows a thumbnail of the websites, although it's from the last time you manually refreshed the thumbnail, rather than showing the website's current state. Also, the dimensions of the grid are changable so you can have a 5 x 3 grid for your widescren monitor. That's something Directv might be able to add to their quicktune feature.


----------



## johnnylighton (Jan 12, 2008)

Church AV Guy said:


> Considering how long it takes the receiver to change a channel, it could take up to a full minute to fill all nine positions with a current thumbnail. I understand why they didn't put thumbnails in the quick-tune feature.


That's not how I envision it would work. DTV broadcasts all kinds of things to our receivers in addition to the individual channels. They could separately broadcast a feed of periodically-updated thumbnails of all non-adult channels that would provide the data for the Quickview function. To my mind, it would be far more useful than the "Action" feature that has weather and lottery results and takes up space on our remotes.


----------



## ulfius (Sep 1, 2007)

dvdmth said:


> The only thing I'd like to see in QuickTune (that isn't there now) is the title of the program currently being shown on the channel that's highlighted in the grid (I'm pretty sure the Hughes receivers did that). Even without that, though, it's still a nice feature, especially for sports. Suppose there are three games that are on at the same time that you want to watch - put all three on different spots on the grid and tune right to them (this is especially convenient if the HD channel has a -1 suffix on it).


I second the motion, but I'd like to see it list the current program title for all 9 QuickTune channels, so I could glance and check, then change to the one I want.

Maybe they could change it from a grid, to just a quick mini-guide menu of currently playing programs, then have the number of items configurable in the setup.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

No update here yet...Southern Rhode Island.


----------



## choptv (Apr 7, 2008)

No update for Memphis, Tn as of today. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hr21-100 no update here in Kentucky.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

software version now: 0x2af Wed 12/17 at 2:31am
Hardware version: HR20-100

Doing off air channel rescan after the update when all of a sudden..
KWCH 12.1 CBS suddenly was changed to 48.1 Which is not CBS
read full posting at>>


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

Had DTV newly installed yesterday. They brought a HR23-700. The first thing it did was download the "latest version" of software. It downloaded 0x29b. You would think they would start out with the latest and greatest, but guess not.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Not here on the East Coast yet.
We all know that D* *can* roll out a NR very quickly (as they did with the last two) but this one seems to be dragging on.

Could those of you with contacts at D* please ask what the hold up is? They've had several days to push this out to HR21s, but it seems to be lagging behind. Particularly since the last two were pushed out so quickly. (Yes, I said it twice).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> Not here on the East Coast yet.
> We all know that D* *can* roll out a NR very quickly (as they did with the last two) but this one seems to be dragging on.
> 
> Could those of you with contacts at D* please ask what the hold up is? They've had several days to push this out to HR21s, but it seems to be lagging behind. Particularly since the last two were pushed out so quickly. (Yes, I said it twice).


Given what happened recently with updates, I can understand why they will be very cautious with this and future ones. They don't want to risk swamping their call centers. We don't have it here in Boston either, but I'm sure it will happen soon enough.


----------



## maverick96 (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if this update has increased the guide speed or scroll speed with any of the updated receivers? I have an hr22-700 on its way and I know it is painfully slow as my friend has one.. Just wondering if this update improved it??? Thanks for any help...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

maverick96 said:


> Does anyone know if this update has increased the guide speed or scroll speed with any of the updated receivers? I have an hr22-700 on its way and I know it is painfully slow as my friend has one.. Just wondering if this update improved it??? Thanks for any help...


Yes. It has increased the GUIDE speed from around 20 seconds for 20 "channel downs" (or "channels down"?) on my three HR20-700's to 14 seconds.

Results on my two HR21's are also faster than with the prior NR, but seem to be erratic. The further I am from a reboot, the slower the boxes seem to get. /steve


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

No. The guide and menus are even slower in this release than.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Man this is a very slow staggered rollout. Im in Central TX and still have yet to receive the update...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

So it either speeds up or slows down menus, and is being rolled out VERY slowly (perhaps to help their overloaded customer servie reps) and reinforces the idea that this is way bigger than D* can handle.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> So it either speeds up or slows down menus, and is being rolled out VERY slowly (perhaps to help their overloaded customer servie reps) and reinforces the idea that this is way bigger than D* can handle.


I measured the HR20-700 GUIDE scrolling speed improvement with a stopwatch. And timing is the same, no matter if scrolling effects are "on" or "off".

I did not try to measure overall "menu" response. Subjectively, I'd say they weren't noticeably faster on the HR20-700's, but were noticeably slower on my HR21-700 (with 750 GB drive) a few days after a reboot. /steve


----------



## digger16309 (Sep 21, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Given what happened recently with updates, I can understand why they will be very cautious with this and future ones. They don't want to risk swamping their call centers. We don't have it here in Boston either, but I'm sure it will happen soon enough.


"We" is a relative term since "I" live 30 miles south of Boston (in the Boston DMA) and received the update on both of my HR-series DVRs Wednesday morning at 3:30 am.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

still hasnt hit my R22 and HR21 in NC


----------



## biker9075 (Jul 26, 2007)

Still no update on my HR21 in PA


----------



## mhudson78660 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the update on one of my two boxes. Kind of strange.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

No update on either of my R22's here in Wisconsin yet.


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

Is there any list of TVs with 1080p support that did not have it with the prior firmware release? I am interested in the Sony A2020 and A2000 TVs...


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Still no upgrade for Hr20-700 in Central Florida .

All I want for Christmas is a 0x02AF upgrade :lol:


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

This is nuts


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

why wouldn't it show in the future upgrade field in system info if you have not got the update yet?


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

No ice issues in Philly and also no update yet.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

hunter65 said:


> why wouldn't it show in the future upgrade field in system info if you have not got the update yet?


You only get an entry in the "future upgrade" field if you get a prompt for a scheduled upgrade and select the option to decline the upgrade at that time.


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this update a myth?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

DBSooner said:


> Is this update a myth?


No I got it here.

One thing I noticed though is that QuickTune doesn't work on the NFL game mix channel. Oh well.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Its only been 5 days since the upgrade was released, be a little patient. The last upgrade was leased on the 10-21, I didnt receive it here in the east until the 11-8.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

say-what said:


> You only get an entry in the "future upgrade" field if you get a prompt for a scheduled upgrade and select the option to decline the upgrade at that time.


thanks bud


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

One of my receivers updated last week, but the other still hasn't updated. Very odd....


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

My HR20-700 got the update days ago, my HR21-100 still has not.. Can anyone with an HR21 confirm they got this revision?


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

My HR21-100 has not received the update as of 8am 12/22.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Anybody in Md. yet?


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

HR21-100 has not received as of 12:31pm in Miami FL


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My HR21-700s have not received the NR not has my HR20-700 here in Atlanta, Georgia. That may be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

ajtmcse said:


> My HR20-700 got the update days ago, my HR21-100 still has not.. Can anyone with an HR21 confirm they got this revision?


I have the update on both of my HR21-700s. So far everything works great.


----------



## DennisMileHi (Aug 29, 2007)

All 4 receivers on the first day. QuickTune is great. All receivers have faster scrolling on guide and list now.


----------



## robq391 (Nov 6, 2007)

mluntz said:


> Anybody in Md. yet?


my HR20-100 got it 12/17 but my HR22-100 hasn't yet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Anybody in Atlanta with an HR21-700 or HR20-700 received the download yet?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Nothing here in Bethlehem, PA either..... Not that I'm expecting this release to fix my issues.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

maybe it will be like a present on christmas morning.


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

Just got the firmware pushed to me @ 4am eastern time on the 23rd.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I see that there is now an option to set the number of tuners for non-SWM setups, can one please tell me how to go about doing this?

Also, why would I want to/need to do this? Don't most dvr's have 2 tuners?

Now if we had 2 dual live buffers on these tuners than that would be awesome!!

Any input on this subject is much appreciated!!


----------



## pi2 (Dec 26, 2004)

I just received the update at 4am this morning in NJ...


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

It was nice while it lasted... but DirecTV sent out a 'REBOOT' over night Monday night that corrected the 12.1/49.1 mix up so I can no longer tune into the RTN network on my DirecTV receiver....
What is real sad is the manual recordings that I did from RTN 49.1 for the few hour that I had access to it have been erased, from my DirecTV HD-DVR

--David
PS: does anybody know of a good external TV antenna installer in the Wichita, KS market area? the companies that I keep getting referred to tell me they quit installing years ago.. please PM with an answer.



David Carmichael said:


> software version now: 0x2af Wed 12/17 at 2:31am
> Hardware version: HR20-100
> 
> Doing off air channel rescan after the update when all of a sudden..
> ...


----------



## kenkahn (Apr 27, 2008)

I just this morning received the upgrade. One thing I notice is now missing from the program grid are dates. Movies no longer contain year of release, and TV shows no longer contain first broadcast date. I found these useful when setting up my recording schedules. I guess I'll have to revert to tv.com for this information.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Got mine this morning... as expected we love the quicktune feature. Hope the signal loss on tuner 2 that I was having before the last NR, does not come back. The NR that this replaced was very stable for us. NO tuner issues, no missed or blank recordings.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

kenkahn said:


> One thing I notice is now missing from the program grid are dates. Movies no longer contain year of release, and TV shows no longer contain first broadcast date


i have the update & im looking at the shows on abc, cbs, fox tonite & they show the 1st air date.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> i have the update & im looking at the shows on abc, cbs, fox tonite & they show the 1st air date.


Still waiting in North Carolina. How long does it usually take to rollout these updates to everyone?


----------



## comerbuck (Aug 6, 2008)

richierich said:


> Anybody in Atlanta with an HR21-700 or HR20-700 received the download yet?


Got my update last night (HR21-700)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Got my HR20-700 updated last night and I just got my HR21-700s updated today at 9:30 A.M. Everything seems to working perfectly so far and the Guide seems to be FAST which was my biggest worry. Thanks Directv as this DVR is getting better and better.

Love the QuickTune Feature.


----------



## hdrick (Dec 17, 2008)

HR22-100 in Central Florida updated last night. So Far, so good. HR20-100 still freezes on recorded playback.


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

Received today at 3:54am for HR21-100 in Miami FL. Love quicktune!


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

Received my update last night..Southern Rhode Island.


----------



## mhudson78660 (Jan 2, 2007)

My second box got the update last night as well.


----------



## robq391 (Nov 6, 2007)

robq391 said:


> my HR20-100 got it 12/17 but my HR22-100 hasn't yet.


HR22-100 received @ 0355 today.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Garyunc said:


> Still waiting in North Carolina. How long does it usually take to rollout these updates to everyone?


Got it here in WNC this AM.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> Still waiting in North Carolina. How long does it usually take to rollout these updates to everyone?


Got mine this morning on both DBRs. I remember reading in the past that the receiver needs to be in "standby" mode (Off button on the remote -- no blue target) to be updated. Not positive about this, but I always make sure mine are turned off (standby) overnight when a new NR is due.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

got it today but quicktune will not work i press green button on remote will not add sta


----------



## habudab (Nov 6, 2006)

any word in southwest florida?


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Now, If only I could control 2 HR2x receivers via one remote using RF! That would be GREAT!!

I got 2 HR2x receivers sitting in the same cabinet hidden away, both feeding a Wall Mounted Flat Screen TV and I control both with 2 RF remotes. Now if I could control BOTH from one remote via RF! That would be FANTASTIC!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Crypter said:


> Now, If only I could control 2 HR2x receivers via one remote using RF! That would be GREAT!!
> 
> I got 2 HR2x receivers sitting in the same cabinet hidden away, both feeding a Wall Mounted Flat Screen TV and I control both with 2 RF remotes. Now if I could control BOTH from one remote via RF! That would be FANTASTIC!


I think you can program the AV1 selection to do that?

Doug, Stuart or Smiddy should be able to confirm that. 

EIDT: ok after further research, you can program the AV1 or AV2 slot to control the other HR in RF mode too.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Crypter said:


> Now, If only I could control 2 HR2x receivers via one remote using RF! That would be GREAT!!
> 
> I got 2 HR2x receivers sitting in the same cabinet hidden away, both feeding a Wall Mounted Flat Screen TV and I control both with 2 RF remotes. Now if I could control BOTH from one remote via RF! That would be FANTASTIC!


You need to PM edmund as he is the Remote Master here in this forum.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I think you can program the AV1 selection to do that?
> 
> Doug or Smiddy should be able to confirm that.


I just checked, and *ratpatrol *is right. "DirecTV receiver" shows up as an option under AV1 and AV2, so *crypter *may be able to do it. If it works, it's possible you may be able to control up to 3 DirecTV boxes via RF with a single remote! /steve


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Crypter said:


> Now, If only I could control 2 HR2x receivers via one remote using RF! That would be GREAT!!
> 
> I got 2 HR2x receivers sitting in the same cabinet hidden away, both feeding a Wall Mounted Flat Screen TV and I control both with 2 RF remotes. Now if I could control BOTH from one remote via RF! That would be FANTASTIC!


I just sent you a PM with the instructions on how to do it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Can you send me a PM how to do it also as I will need that shortly?


----------



## mrpickem (Jan 28, 2007)

Got update in NE Florida last night. HR22-100

Guide still a bit sluggish when first coming up. Quick tune is sweet...I definitely will use that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you done a reboot? My Guide is the Fastest that it has ever been. QuickTune is a very nice feature and something I will definitely use.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mrpickem said:


> Guide still a bit sluggish when first coming up.





richierich said:


> My Guide is the Fastest that it has ever been.


You're both right, IMO.  I found that it does take a bit longer for GUIDE to come up when you first press the button, but once it's on screen, it's much faster than prior NR's.

The initial delay could be because more of the listing info is being cached in memory to provide faster access, but that's pure speculation on my part. /steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve, I'm sure you are right on the money as they are probably loading more of the listing data into memory to do just that, provide faster access without having to page more data in. I love the speed. Thanks Directv for listening to us as I use this alot of surf rather than channel surfing.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

And of course the BLUE button (Miniguide) has always been snappy. I've always preferred it to CHAN UP/DOWN. It's a very underrated (and I suspect underused) feature, IMHO. /steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I definitely have not gotten used to using the Blue Button for the Mini Guide but it is handy and I am going to use it more & more.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I got the update this morning. I don't see why people are so excited about the Quicktune feature. I find it just as easy to just type in the channel number. It's basically the same number of keystrokes. I can only see this being useful for people who have a hard time remembering channel numbers.


----------



## slidey (Mar 11, 2007)

awalt said:


> Is there any list of TVs with 1080p support that did not have it with the prior firmware release? I am interested in the Sony A2020 and A2000 TVs...


Haven't found or looked for a list, but I just got the update and my 52XBR4 finally works without any tricks (e.g. dash trick). It's connected through a Denon AVR which is doing HDMI switching, and still works fine!

..not that there's any cheap or interesting 1080P content on D* to feed it..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ansky said:


> I got the update this morning. I don't see why people are so excited about the Quicktune feature. I find it just as easy to just type in the channel number. It's basically the same number of keystrokes. I can only see this being useful for people who have a hard time remembering channel numbers.


I have a hard time remembering Channel Number such as The Travel Channel, Food Channel, Fox News, etc.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

One thing I'm noticing after the update is the "Searching for signal on tuner 2" message seems to be popping up much more often than it did before the update. It usually goes away after a couple seconds and then the channel comes in fine.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

TANK said:


> Still no update for Hr20-700 in Central Florida .
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a 0x02AF update :lol:


Got the update today, so it will be a Merry Christmas !


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Got mine early this AM..........


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

I am definitely happy with this release on my HR21.. My HR20-700 has always been rock solid, but my HR21-100 has been a lot more troublesome. This release seems to have fixed a lot of the issues I was seeing.

It seems they are caching more information when the GUIDE feature is called and it definitely scrolls faster. I'm also already making heavy use of QuickTune, and expect to use it heavily. Now to see if the Media playback feature is any more stable when using PlayOn & TVersity.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> I think you can program the AV1 selection to do that?
> 
> Doug, Stuart or Smiddy should be able to confirm that.
> 
> EIDT: ok after further research, you can program the AV1 or AV2 slot to control the other HR in RF mode too.


Thanks, but I could not get it to work.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

I already had a DTV recvr programmed in the Main DTV Mode for RF. When I switched to AV2 and tried the steps to set it to use RF it would not respond to the code 9 6 1.... I am guessing you cannot program more than one RF mode on the remotes.


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

Got the updated in Philly today. I like the Quick Tune it complements our Harmony One favorites quite well and gives a nice option. 

I have noticed that the guide has been pretty quick of late and that continues for me with this release.


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Got update 2 HR21-100's Quicktune is nice! Using Harmony One remote guide is really fast. No update problems here so far.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I got the new update on my HR20-700 today. I love the new logos; I was so sick of the big block letters.


----------



## biker9075 (Jul 26, 2007)

Also got the update today in philly


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

did this release add codes for blu-ray dvd players for your remote?

greg


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> If you use the Locals on the 8s feature, Quick Tune allows you to keep the SD version of the Weather Channel just a couple of button-pushes away, on any favorites list and even if you hide SD duplicates.


Aren't the SD and HD version of the Weather Channel the same?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Received the update this early morning HR21-700


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

I like the quicktune. Don't know how much I will actually use it. Im actually more happy with the HD channel logos, just so much more aesthetically pleasing than the BIG letters. Thanks D*!


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

ahatten said:


> One of my receivers updated last week, but the other still hasn't updated. Very odd....


Finally got the update to my second HR20-700 this morning....


----------



## ndark (Dec 12, 2008)

I got the update to my HR23 early this morning. The guide seems like it is a hundred times faster.


----------



## Habsman (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know if I received the update last night but my receiver will not power on today. I think my HR22-100 is dead. I powered it off with the remote last night and it won't power on today. I unplugged it, removed the sat cable and put it back on. I hear the fan in back but thats it, no lights just the network connectors in back blink for a second. Any suggestions?


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> did this release add codes for blu-ray dvd players for your remote?
> 
> greg


This is an update for the receiver, not the remote. There isn't a way to update the remote's firmware. All they could do is find an existing code in the remote that would work for the player then add it into the receiver GUI. You can do the same thing by trying a code search with your remote.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Habsman said:


> I don't know if I received the update last night but my receiver will not power on today. I think my HR22-100 is dead. I powered it off with the remote last night and it won't power on today. I unplugged it, removed the sat cable and put it back on. I hear the fan in back but thats it, no lights just the network connectors in back blink for a second. Any suggestions?


One thing to try is to leave it unplugged for a few minutes, then plug it back in. I have had this happen maybe twice in 2 years. It sometimes takes several minutes after plugging it back in to reboot.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Crypter said:


> I am guessing you cannot program more than one RF mode on the remotes.


Not true.

I have my RF remote controlling an HR-21 and an HR-20 and they are both in RF mode. There are instructions around here on how to do it.

But I would suggest opening a new thread as this is the NR discussion thread.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

m4p said:


> Aren't the SD and HD version of the Weather Channel the same?


i'm 99% sure the answer is no. u need SD to get local weather


----------



## RangerLG (Dec 24, 2008)

ansky said:


> One thing I'm noticing after the update is the "Searching for signal on tuner 2" message seems to be popping up much more often than it did before the update. It usually goes away after a couple seconds and then the channel comes in fine.


I noticed that as well last night. I only have just gotten my receiver on Sunday, but last night was the first time I saw the message.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Finally got my update yesterday.

Quicktune rocks!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Both HR 20's updated yesterday. Quicktune works great.


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

HR20-700 updated yesterday. I can live without Quicktune. Would rather look at the guide to see what's on the channel before I actually tune it in.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Replaced hr20-100 2 weeks ago for tuner 2 problems same problem,got 0x2af on 12/17 still no improvement.Replacement was whit another HR20-100.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Since Doug started this thread on the sixteenth of this month, I have been unplugging my eSATAs (6) and rebooting my HRs every night before I pack it in. Finally got the NR early this morning and it came over perfectly on all my internal drives. Hooked up the eSATAs and all is good.

And we got our first baseman. What a great day! 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Replaced hr20-100 2 weeks ago for tuner 2 problems same problem,got 0x2af on 12/17 still no improvement.Replacement was whit another HR20-100.


Kinda makes you wonder about the 100s, no? But, it might well not be the 100s, do you have another HR that is functioning correctly? If you do, put it on the same two cables that are feeding the 100 and if that comes up with the same problem, you need to look at your "system", that is the dish, cabling, multi-switch etc.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RangerLG said:


> I noticed that as well last night. I only have just gotten my receiver on Sunday, but last night was the first time I saw the message.


That's usually an indication of a "system" problem and should be dealt with quickly. Might be a dish misalignment issue or something else wrong with the dish, or a bad cable. You shouldn't be seeing those 771 messages if your system is correctly installed.

Rich


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Kinda makes you wonder about the 100s, no? But, it might well not be the 100s, do you have another HR that is functioning correctly? If you do, put it on the same two cables that are feeding the 100 and if that comes up with the same problem, you need to look at your "system", that is the dish, cabling, multi-switch etc.
> 
> Rich


I reversed the cables changed BBc's Swapped the box with the box Directv sent me same exact problem. H20-600 reciever in bedroom working fine, even swapped cables on it (had dvr in room before) no problem there plus other people having exact same problem. Pretty much eliminating every thing from the box to the dish.
Hope they come up whit a cure.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Nice update


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gfrang said:


> I reversed the cables changed BBc's Swapped the box with the box Directv sent me same exact problem. H20-600 reciever in bedroom working fine, even swapped cables on it (had dvr in room before) no problem there plus other people having exact same problem. Pretty much eliminating every thing from the box to the dish.
> Hope they come up whit a cure.


Remember, it is possible to get multiple 100s as replacements that won't work. The H20 argument is probably like comparing oranges to tangerines. I think you would have to have a perfectly functioning HR from another location in your home to make the comparison I suggested.

Do you belong to the Protection Plan? Multiple complaints about the same problem trigger the Case Management Group stepping in. Don't know how you get the CMG involved if you don't belong to the PP.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you have a Multiswitch in your system?


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

gfrang said:


> I reversed the cables changed BBc's Swapped the box with the box Directv sent me same exact problem. H20-600 reciever in bedroom working fine, even swapped cables on it (had dvr in room before) no problem there plus other people having exact same problem. Pretty much eliminating every thing from the box to the dish.
> Hope they come up whit a cure.


Many threads on this issue not just with this FW but the prior one as well. Seems to be HR20-100s mainly. So, you aren't alone....you've just joined the 771 Club!


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a HR21-700 and it looks as though this latest 02AF code has fixed my pixelization problems due to having one tuner hooked up... I haven't watched a lot of TV since the upgrade (wednesday) but so far so good....


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

one thing after the o2af update. searching for signal 771 message. it goes away after a couple seconds then plays fine.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

I tried to set up 1080p this morning and got a message on my screen that I had an incompatible signal input. I have a Sharp 52d82u (1080p capable) fed by a Sony STR-DG810 AV receiver. All connections (DVR to AV, AV to TV) are HDMI.

Am I missing something?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Does your TV support 1080p/24?


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

sytyguy said:


> Does your TV support 1080p/24?


The TV manual says it will perform 3:2 pulldown automagically for 24fps sources. Do I need to look for something else?


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

> And we got our first baseman. What a great day!


:flaiming


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

TerpEE93 said:


> The TV manual says it will perform 3:2 pulldown automagically for 24fps sources. Do I need to look for something else?


Well, there are various definitions of "support". This qualifies (in that it will indeed display the content), but it takes a TV with the ability to have a refresh rate that is the same or a multiple of 24 to avoid the pulldown and associated judder that comes along with that. Most 1080p sets have a fixed 60 Hz refresh rate and can only display 1080p24 by virtue of invoking pulldown. Sets that have a 120 Hz rate or multisync sets can avoid pulldown and judder. Don't worry, it it probably not really much of an improvement, and possibly one you would not even notice at all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

redsoxfan26 said:


> :flaiming


Thanx so much. I got a huge chuckle out of your post (really). Now if we can just get Manny for left field...

And Ben Sheets and Peavey from the Padres and we'll be set, almost. Who the devil is gonna play Center? I look and look and all I see is this gaping hole in Center. Damon is not the answer. Melky is too busy partying with Robby to pay attention to baseball and all I see is this gaping hole up the middle.

What is this thread about? Oh yeah, the NR. Perfect so far. And I like the new forum look at first glance.

After the Jets game today, I will be returning to my Yankees avatar. Once again, the Jets have pulled me into believing and once again... I do root for the Pats, by the way.

Rich


----------



## tthunder38 (Apr 24, 2008)

I feel the same way.....cute but I would rather know whats on. Maybe D* could come up with a Quicktime Guide


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Well, there are various definitions of "support". This qualifies (in that it will indeed display the content), but it takes a TV with the ability to have a refresh rate that is the same or a multiple of 24 to avoid the pulldown and associated judder that comes along with that. Most 1080p sets have a fixed 60 Hz refresh rate and can only display 1080p24 by virtue of invoking pulldown. Sets that have a 120 Hz rate or multisync sets can avoid pulldown and judder. Don't worry, it it probably not really much of an improvement, and possibly one you would not even notice at all.


So doing some more research, and this is all through induction -- nothing explicit, it looks like the problem is the AV receiver. I noticed that the newer Sony receivers (STR-DGx20) all say they support 1080p/24, while the older models (STR-DGx10) do not. I guess I could try to run the HDMI cable directly from the TV to the DVR, but it's probably more trouble than it's worth...


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

If the Quicktune listed the program being shown on what channel you highlighted it would be even better. Just have it take up that white space where the word Quicktune is located.


----------



## DMG (Feb 7, 2008)

ansky said:


> II don't see why people are so excited about the Quicktune feature. I find it just as easy to just type in the channel number. It's basically the same number of keystrokes. I can only see this being useful for people who have a hard time remembering channel numbers.


Are you kidding me? My wife doesn't have any idea about channel numbers (other than channel 8) and I know why. We rarely watch live TV and when we do it is a pain to change channels. Except for a couple channels, we use the guide.

Besides not having to remember channel numbers, the keys used for Quicktune are all right together. Up-arrow, arrow around if necessary, select. Right in a nice group rather than the keypad which I find more awkward, especially with one hand in the dark.


----------



## Joe Schmuck (Nov 6, 2007)

c_perrone said:


> Just as I suspected. I reran the satellite setup....again...and still have the tuner 2 problem. It's not the BBC's (replaced both), It's not the cables (both fine), It's not my alignment (tuner1 and ALL of my other receivers are fine). It's not my mulitswitch ( I have swapped all connections and the problem stays with tuner 2).
> 
> This was never a problem at all until the "last upgrade" and 0x02AF has not changed a thing.
> 
> Clint


You know, I have this problem intermittently and it took DirecTv to replace both BBC's (not move them around) and replace both coax lines from the wall to the BBCs (one cable was RG-59 ~6 feet long), and as sceptical as I was, I haven't see a problem since. I can't say that my issue was the exact same one everyone else has since mine was intermittent but it's fixed. And like everyone else, moving the cables and BBCs prior to the above changes did not make any difference.

-Joe


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Joe Schmuck said:


> You know, I have this problem intermittently and it took DirecTv to replace both BBC's (not move them around) and replace both coax lines from the wall to the BBCs (one cable was RG-59 ~6 feet long), and as sceptical as I was, I haven't see a problem since. I can't say that my issue was the exact same one everyone else has since mine was intermittent but it's fixed. And like everyone else, moving the cables and BBCs prior to the above changes did not make any difference.
> 
> -Joe


how long as this been fixed for you


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

TerpEE93 said:


> So doing some more research, and this is all through induction -- nothing explicit, it looks like the problem is the AV receiver. I noticed that the newer Sony receivers (STR-DGx20) all say they support 1080p/24, while the older models (STR-DGx10) do not. I guess I could try to run the HDMI cable directly from the TV to the DVR, but it's probably more trouble than it's worth...


You know, that is a potential roadblock in the signal flow that never occurred to me.

But I would still try the experiment for 2 reasons:

1) A signal in HDMI format is still a digital bitstream. It is reconstituted to a much larger bitstream than that received from OTA or sat, but it is still just a string of packets. Your HDMI switcher in your receiver is simply a switcher that routes the packets from an input to a chosen output. It very likely does not have the intelligence of a simple ethernet router, in that it does not examine and identify aspects of the packets as a method of either passing or not passing certain varieties. It is probably more like a dumb switch that passes everything.

The audio may be extracted and fed to the local amps, but the video should be passed on unmolested to the display. The metadata flags that tell the display to reformat it as 1080p24 or 1080i or 720p or whatever, should also be passed on unmolested.

Bottom line, there is no real manipulation or processing of the digital video signal in the AVR that should have anything to do with what the resolution format is (except for when it is converted to analog component) and it should not care one way or the other, or even know one way or the other, what the resolution format is (again, other than the conversion to component or lower protocols). IOW, HDMI in should be transparently passed through and HDMI out should be the very same signal, meaning that the AVR should not care about the rez format and should pass it through without a problem of any kind.

2) "Compatibility" may refer to other output signals converted from HDMI, and not to the HDMI itself. Older receivers may not state compatibility with 1080p24 due to them not anticipating a need to state such compatibility, while newer receivers emerged in an age where 1080p24 has become a real option.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm getting real tired of this. I have a HR20-700 that used to have NO problems. The latest after this set of upgrades is 771 errors on certain channels. Last night I couldn't watch ESPN2 - got the 771's. So did Sat set up, I restarted, unplugged the DVR for a while, plugged it back in and let it restart. All worked great.
Earlier today I went through every station and the all worked fine, this took quite a while.
So tonight I go to watch and several stations 209(ESPN2, 245 TNT HD) get the 771's. What can happen between this afternoon and several hours later. 
I'm sure this is some tuner and a certain sat. Based upon the stations which Sat? 
Is there a way to get it to use the other tuner?

My other DVR HR20-100 has no problems and gets these stations when the other DVR doesn't.

This is ridiculous?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are experiencing "static electricity buildup" due to high winds or dry conditions or whatever and your equipment is not properly grounded then you can experience all kinds of erratic problems until you get your equipment properly grounded.

The lastest upgrades and some before cause the tuner/tuners to be more sensitive and if they are not exactly in their range then you will get that message. Could also be bad LNB, tuner going bad, bad coax, etc.


----------



## Joe Schmuck (Nov 6, 2007)

newsposter said:


> how long as this been fixed for you


About 3 months now. The replacement of the BBC and coax fixed my problem. If this was the case for everyone, I'd think it would have been discovered a long time ago. Maybe my DVR was blessed to not give me trouble (Ha Ha, yea right).

Honesty, I can't wait for TiVo to come out with a new DirecTv HD DVR late this new year. I love my old TiVo units and they never ever gave me a problem. And if you wanted to upgrade your hard drive, you just did it and TiVo could care less so long as you were not hacking DirecTv. They have a nice forum too.

-Joe


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Joe Schmuck said:


> The replacement of the BBC and coax fixed my problem.


The DirecTV 99/103 sat installer video I saw on one of the supplier's web sites (Solid Signal, maybe?) made a point of saying that it was very important that compression fittings be used for coax connections when using high band sat frequencies. That may have made a difference in your case.

When I had my 5 LNB dish put up, the installer re-terminated all my old-style connections with compression fittings at my request.

/steve


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Joe Schmuck
Honesty said:


> The same restrictions from Directv will apply to the NEW MPEG-4 DIRECTIVO coming out at the end of 2009 or in the first Quarter of 2010. They will not want you to open the DVR to replace the drive anymore than they want you to do it now for your HR2X DVR but people will do it anyway for more space even if it means voiding their warranty.


----------



## Joe Schmuck (Nov 6, 2007)

richierich said:


> The same restrictions from Directv will apply to the NEW MPEG-4 DIRECTIVO coming out at the end of 2009 or in the first Quarter of 2010. They will not want you to open the DVR to replace the drive anymore than they want you to do it now for your HR2X DVR but people will do it anyway for more space even if it means voiding their warranty.


 Since this is off topic I'll end here with one last question and I'll just wait for the box to come out for the answer but... Who is selling the new DirecTv TiVo HD box, Dave or TiVo? We will have to wait and see how this will go down. Will these be rental boxes or owned boxes. If they are owned then I'll be happier along with hundreds of others. I own all my DTiVo boxes now, unlike the DirecTv DVR we are not all loving, but we paid a heafty price for it anyway.

-Joe


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Who is selling the new DirecTv TiVo HD box, Dave or TiVo?

This is a DIRECTV DVR and it is on a DIRECTV PLATFORM with TIVO Software interlaced with the Directv Platform Requirements so it will be SOLD or LEASED as any other DIRECTV DVR such as the HR2X DVRs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> The DirecTV 99/103 sat installer video I saw on one of the supplier's web sites (Solid Signal, maybe?) made a point of saying that it was very important that compression fittings be used for coax connections when using high band sat frequencies. That may have made a difference in your case.
> 
> When I had my 5 LNB dish put up, the installer re-terminated all my old-style connections with compression fittings at my request.
> 
> /steve


Hi Steve, curious I am. What other type of connectors did you have? Any fitting that doesn't require crimping is gonna be trouble. Just my prepending interpolation of the situation. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Hi Steve, curious I am. What other type of connectors did you have? Any fitting that doesn't require crimping is gonna be trouble. Just my prepending interpolation of the situation. :lol:


 I had crimped, but DirecTV recommends compression type fittings which work strictly by pressure, AFAIK. Check out this video, about 2-3 minutes in. It's from Solid Signal, along with other installation videos. /steve


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The reason they recommend the compression fitting is because it is hard to F up. If you use a hex crimp fitting and do it properly, it will work just as well, will prevent signal egress, ingress and reflection just as well, and will resist weather and corrosion just as well. The problem is that there is a lot of lack of technique out there for those fittings, or, IOW, not everybody has the proper technique and dutifully follows it. Any monkey can put on a compression fitting properly and not risk those problems, but not every monkey can cut a crimp fitting properly. Using compression fittings kind of leaves which level of skilled monkey you get out of the equation.

There is a lot of misinformation in the installation video that shockingly works out to be errors in their favor. For instance, they claim that RG-59 should not be used because it is not swept to 2.5 G and it has more resistance. Whether it is swept or not is dependent on the manufacturer. It is unlikely that typical manufacturers choose arbitrarily to sweep RG-6 but not RG-59. But any cable whether it be 6 or 59 should be swept for the frequencies of interest, in this case 2.5 GHz.

RG-59 does have more resistance and should only be used for short runs but the formula for cable loss, or rolloff at high frequencies is the very same exact formula for RG-6, which means that they are electrically identical other than loop resistance, and just because it might be RG-59 doesn't mean it won't carry the high frequencies as well. Over a shorter distance, it will perform exactly like RG-6 that is 33% longer. Not all RG-6 is swept to 2.5 G either. RG-59 that is swept to that frequency will actually be a better choice than RG-6 that isn't.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> I had crimped, but DirecTV recommends compression type fittings which work strictly by pressure, AFAIK. Check out this video, about 2-3 minutes in. It's from Solid Signal, along with other installation videos. /steve


Checked out the video and that is what I thought "compression" fittings were. Last spring I had my complete system recabled by the kind folks at the Case Management Group and all compression fittings were used. All the problems I had in the preceding two years (roughly) were, apparently, caused by a poor dish installation and crimped cables. I have not had any signal problems since they completed the work. I have noticed that all the installers in my area are using the compression fittings and the tool that compresses them.

Thanx for the link to the video.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I crimped my first coax fitting back in the early 70s. My first impression of the crimping process was that it was a poor way to make a connection. We were installing a computer the size of a building at the time and I couldn't believe how sloppy some of the connectors looked. We ended up having to recrimp all the connectors. You're right on the button about how easy it is to screw up the crimping process. Glad somebody came up with the compression fittings. Took a long time. I gather that the compression fittings are relatively new, no?

Rich.



TomCat said:


> The reason they recommend the compression fitting is because it is hard to F up. If you use a hex crimp fitting and do it properly, it will work just as well, will prevent signal egress, ingress and reflection just as well, and will resist weather and corrosion just as well. The problem is that there is a lot of lack of technique out there for those fittings, or, IOW, not everybody has the proper technique and dutifully follows it. Any monkey can put on a compression fitting properly and not risk those problems, but not every monkey can cut a crimp fitting properly. Using compression fittings kind of leaves which level of skilled monkey you get out of the equation.
> 
> There is a lot of misinformation in the installation video that shockingly works out to be errors in their favor. For instance, they claim that RG-59 should not be used because it is not swept to 2.5 G and it has more resistance. Whether it is swept or not is dependent on the manufacturer. It is unlikely that typical manufacturers choose arbitrarily to sweep RG-6 but not RG-59. But any cable whether it be 6 or 59 should be swept for the frequencies of interest, in this case 2.5 GHz.
> 
> RG-59 does have more resistance and should only be used for short runs but the formula for cable loss, or rolloff at high frequencies is the very same exact formula for RG-6, which means that they are electrically identical other than loop resistance, and just because it might be RG-59 doesn't mean it won't carry the high frequencies as well. Over a shorter distance, it will perform exactly like RG-6 that is 33% longer. Not all RG-6 is swept to 2.5 G either. RG-59 that is swept to that frequency will actually be a better choice than RG-6 that isn't.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Glad somebody came up with the compression fittings. Took a long time. I gather that the compression fittings are relatively new, no?
> 
> Rich.


I've had them since the year 2000, and it is all I've used since that time. I even purchased my own compression tool, when I first saw them at Home Depot.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

At any rate, all I meant by the post was that it's possible *Joe S's* issue was the result of a suspect crimp connection, and a new compression fitting may be what cured it. Because he apparently changed cables and BBC's at the same time, we may never know.  /steve


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sytyguy said:


> I've had them since the year 2000, and it is all I've used since that time. I even purchased my own compression tool, when I first saw them at Home Depot.


I've been meaning to buy one of those and keep forgetting when I'm in the Depot. Wonder if they have the proper connectors?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> At any rate, all I meant by the post was that it's possible *Joe S's* issue was the result of a suspect crimp connection, and a new compression fitting may be what cured it. Because he apparently changed cables and BBC's at the same time, we may never know.  /steve


Joe's experience was akin to mine this spring. We changed so many things, I have no idea which one made the most difference. I was just overjoyed to finally get rid of those damnable 771 messages.

Rich


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Wonder if they have the proper connectors?
> Rich


Last time I checked they had them.


----------



## Joe Schmuck (Nov 6, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Joe's experience was akin to mine this spring. We changed so many things, I have no idea which one made the most difference. I was just overjoyed to finally get rid of those damnable 771 messages.
> 
> Rich


Yes, I of course can't say what solved the problem but I did go through the tuner signal level meter last night and all my signals (that I should receive) are 94+ (mostly 98/99 w/101 sat reading 100's) and the difference between tuner 1 and tuner 2 were either equal or one of the tuners may be down by 1. If there was a lower tuner it was not alway tuner 2, sometimes it was tuner 1. Usually if I had a lower tuner it would stay with even or odd transponders for a perticular sat. I had some really low transponders in the 40/50's but those are spotbeams for NY region.

The coax cables that were created by the service rep were of the compression type. I have no doubt it was a combination of the coax and BBCs, I don't think it was a single item, but if it were a single item I'd put my money on the coax first. I now understand more on how the signal rides the surface of the copper conductor vice through the center, so it's making more sence to me.

And I do like the Quick Tune feature but right now I still find myself using the guide more often because I want to find out what's on before I change the channel.

-Joe


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Joe Schmuck said:


> The coax cables that were created by the service rep were of the compression type. I have no doubt it was a combination of the coax and BBCs, I don't think it was a single item, but if it were a single item I'd put my money on the coax first. I now understand more on how the signal rides the surface of the copper conductor vice through the center, so it's making more sence to me.


I haven't seen anything about this for quite a while, but at one time there was a school of thought that said that all electricity "rode the surface" of the conductors rather than going thru the wire. I talked to an electrical engineer abut this and he didn't think it was possible because of the insulation on most wires (I know that most of the high voltage wires used for transmission of juice are uninsulated). I told him to touch an insulated spark plug wire next time he had the hood of his car up and the motor running and he'd see how much good insulation does. The fool actually did it. Seen anything about this recently?

Rich


----------



## Joe Schmuck (Nov 6, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I haven't seen anything about this for quite a while, but at one time there was a school of thought that said that all electricity "rode the surface" of the conductors rather than going thru the wire. I talked to an electrical engineer abut this and he didn't think it was possible because of the insulation on most wires (I know that most of the high voltage wires used for transmission of juice are uninsulated). I told him to touch an insulated spark plug wire next time he had the hood of his car up and the motor running and he'd see how much good insulation does. The fool actually did it. Seen anything about this recently?
> 
> Rich


Yeap, it's true about high frequencies riding the surface of the conductor. The insulator is only a way to keep a specified gap between the conductor and shield (over simplified of course since there is science involved in the insulator). Low frequencies use the whole conductor, like 60Hz. I honestly don't know at which frequency range the electrical energy starts riding the surface of the conductor but I do know I was tought that information about 16 years while learning about SLBM Telemetry and Destruct (Flight Termination) equipment on our D5 SLBM Missiles. I've crawled around in these bad boys a few hundred times and launched more than I can count on my fingers and toes. At that time we were dealing with some GHz frequencies but mostly high MHz frequencies. Here is a link from DigiKey, check out slide 6 http://dkc1.digikey.com/us/en/tod/General_Cable/CoaxialCable/CoaxialCable.swf. I'm sure there are more references out there but in the end, the coax cable does make a difference between the dish and the receiver.

As for your electrical engineer friend, maybe his specialty is not in the RF field but talk to someone in the RF field and I think you will get a different answer.

Take it easy...
-Joe


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

sunking said:


> Is this really quicker than just punchin in the 3 digits for the channel? Do you get to see what is playing on these while you are navigating to them? Just trying to understand the advantage over just hitting the channel number to change.


The advantage for me is the way _I_ use it.......

I have a few channels I watch not very often in Quicktune. They have channel numbers I can never remember. None of the channels I have memorized are in my Quicktune. It is faster for me than searching the guide.........


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> None of the channels I have memorized are in my Quicktune. It is faster for me than searching the guide.........


+1 for a lot of us, I think. /steve


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well I have been having on and off issues with the 771 and searching for satellite signal. I have 2 HR20-700s and last nite I couldn't get one to boot up after 771 message. This morning I hooked up my old HR10-250 and got signals, but the odd transponders were much lower and some zero. To make a long story short I changed out the Zinwell WB-68 and the B-Band converter on tuner 2 and everything so far is back to normal.
By the way all of my receivers have the older version of the B-Band converter except for the one that I switched out this morning.
Ordered 6 from D* this morning.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

I had put this in the "issues only" thread, and then later realized maybe that was the wrong place... I'll repost my recent discovery here in case it helps someone else...

Also, I did have a new thread on this if you wanted a bit more info:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151205

AM21 Owners:

If you are having stuttering problems (OTA and/or satellite chans) you might want to try the following:

With your DVR on, and on an OTA channel, reach behind your AM21 and unplug the USB cable. When you see the error message, plug it back. At this point a RBR may be required (it was for me). After the RBR your stuttering may be gone... At least it was for me.

Chances are you've got nothing to loose. My old recordings still show the stuttering, but after the RBR everything is working fine (many days now). You might want to give it a try.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

My HR20-100 receiver now has FW 0x02d7. This FW has fixed the persistent Tuner 2 error 771 problems with low signal strength on several channels for the past 4 months. Signal strengths in the 90's now same as Tuner 1.

[ Past member of Club 771 ]


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Wichita, KS: Poor local reception since change to digital on HD receiver!!
}} do not know if this should be its own topic or not?? {{

Dear: DirecTV and CC to local stations engineering dept(s)

Ever since the change over to <mostly> full DTV on Feb.17th the reception of my local stations in HD received via satellite has been nothing less than ''horrible'' with many picture break-up and or the screen going black.. even one time having a display coming over the satellite saying "low signal" and it was not the satellite unable to find satellite message either.. it was the same type of message I get on my HD-TV's!! Could the local stations and the DirecTV engineers get together and find out why this has been happening!?!

My DirecTV HD receiver is a HR-20 0x02B0 Release 2/11/09, and I can change over the the local "-1" HD stations and have a good strong no break up signal!!

--David


----------



## dobewynd (Mar 27, 2009)

Try this to correct the tuner 2 issue, menu, parental control and setup, system setup, satellite, view signal strength, signal meter, while on this signal meter screen(it can be noisy!) reset. If there is no issue with signal on tuner 2 outside the box, this should bring in the second tuner.


----------

